# Dxa scan round 2!!!



## silvereyes87 (Mar 16, 2018)

View attachment 5523

View attachment 5524

Ok got my 2nd dxa scan done. I've dropped fromb18% to 12% . 4 months out from show. 
List some muscle but I guess that's to be expected on this fast of a cut. Head still fat af.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 16, 2018)

View attachment 5525

Pic taken at 200 lbs 12%.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 16, 2018)

shit bro lookin good? bow are the abs coming along, pics of ur back? lets see them badass shredz


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 16, 2018)

Meh you saw last pic of back and and in member section.  Honestly because if the fast weightloss I think the extra skin is Masking the shred I would be seeing if I had less skin.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5526

View attachment 5527

Gonna look at getting a tummy tuck next year man. I wanna be competitive and I think that'd make all the difference


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2018)

You're doing a hell of a job getting down in weight. 

That being said: IMO both scans are lower than what you are visually. 

What do you think about the scans accuracy? 

Again, nothing but good things to say about your progress. Keep up the solid work.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 16, 2018)

shit dude lat spread looks awesome no need for surgery just keep hammering away


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> You're doing a hell of a job getting down in weight.
> 
> That being said: IMO both scans are lower than what you are visually.
> 
> ...


Thanks jin!  Well with the current technology that we have,  dxa is the most accurate way we have of testing bf%.  so could be off a few %.The only sure way wed know is if I was dissected haha.


Gibsonator said:


> shit dude lat spread looks awesome no need for surgery just keep hammering away


Thankyou gibs! Wel see how I look Showtime. My goal is 6-7% and once I dry out that will be the deciding factor if I need it or not.


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Thanks jin!  Well with the current technology that we have,  dxa is the most accurate way we have of testing bf%.  so could be off a few %.The only sure way wed know is if I was dissected haha



If I sell my balls I will chip in $10K towards your dissection.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> If I sell my balls I will chip in $10K towards your dissection.



Sold......


----------



## stonetag (Mar 16, 2018)

Looking good Sil, impressed with the dedication. I have dissection skills if you decide to go that route!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 16, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Looking good Sil, impressed with the dedication. I have dissection skills if you decide to go that route!



Let's wait till after my wife kills me guys. Appreciate it stone been a supporter since day one. You're the man brother.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 16, 2018)

Keep at it sil. Good work


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 16, 2018)

Great job, bro.  Back is looking wide!  Now get the wifey to shave that beast!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 16, 2018)

Hit that chest more, its a lagging body part.....I would do a super set of bench press every workout...I start each workout with 15 reps of bench at 225#....


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 16, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Keep at it sil. Good work


Thanks man. Ablut go go for another hard push.


dk8594 said:


> Great job, bro.  Back is looking wide!  Now get the wifey to shave that beast!


Already done bro!  


Flyingdragon said:


> Hit that chest more, its a lagging body part.....I would do a super set of bench press every workout...I start each workout with 15 reps of bench at 225#....



You're exactly correct fd. It's a stubborn area for me. Inuit chest twice a week in my 6 days. I do super sets drops sets and mix shit up. Heavy bench ,heavy incline, fly machine, cables


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 16, 2018)

Throw in some hammer grip dumbbell presses. I honestly feel like with those u can get the best muscle contraction for your chest. U get a deep ROM and an awesome squeeze at the top. Kinda like a half fly half press.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 16, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Throw in some hammer grip dumbbell presses. I honestly feel like with those u can get the best muscle contraction for your chest. U get a deep ROM and an awesome squeeze at the top. Kinda like a half fly half press.



I'll implement that man. I've been doing a press where i start at hammer and then twist at the top . O also wanna start floor press


----------



## Dex (Mar 17, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Meh you saw last pic of back and and in member section.  Honestly because if the fast weightloss I think the extra skin is Masking the shred I would be seeing if I had less skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good. Maybe you could use some gluteal implants?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 17, 2018)

Dex said:


> Looking good. Maybe you could use some gluteal implants?



Yeh man wife tells me I have no ass all the time. Guess I'll start implementing glute bridges.  I already squat  plenty.


----------

